# Question pack breeders



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

My best pack doe had her last kidding and will be retired as a packer soon. I haven't decided when but I know maybe one more good year and I'll let her live out her life in pasture. So she gave me two polled bucklings last night. I am thinking of banding the tiny one for meat and letting the big guy stay a buckling until 4-6 months. 

For the breeders, has it been obvious the big fraternal twin is always the bigger one as adults? My does have always been generally the same size as adults but my wethers vary quite a bit so I decided to ask you all. I want to replace this fabulous packer with one of her own kids so I am willing to experiment with keeping both, I would rather not though. Looking for your opinions on this.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would hold off on banding either until they are 6 or 7 weeks old. By then you will have a good idea of their temperament and bearing. There is much more to being a good packer than size. They also need heart, curiosity, and trust to name a few things. It would be a shame to band the smaller one too soon and then find out that the big one is an overbearing bully who doesn't listen.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Very true! I will never say 100% anything about my packers but with this doe she has consistently given me gorgeous and GENTLE boys. The sire is also from a gentle line of packers. He is a kissy face two year old and will remain in my breeding program for awhile. I haven't been able to ban my 6 weekers because of the size of the testies. I am not that good or the band is just too small and I don't want to waste money. Sheash that is another problem of mine, my boys testies grow SO fast! 

I value your input though, thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there any reason the meat goat has to banded? Bucklings grow out better and taste exactly the same as long as they are processed cleanly.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree they do taste good but I do have to house them differently. My buck pen is smaller and my pastures allow for more browse and growth. Unfortunately that is how it was set up originally, small buck pen and large pastures for the rest. 

Unrelated to this topic, my current kissy face buck is able to stay in my kidding pasture but that is rare and I wouldn't double that capacity with two males. That pasture is only used during our two kidding seasons so no worries of babies bred.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh wait! I don't tnink I answered the question correctly!! Bucks get more 'anxious' and in the smaller pen require a quality feed to fill them out for butcher.


----------

